# Glock pin moves out?



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Glock 23 question: Has anybody had a problem with the locking block pin (part#36 in the exploded diagram) working its way out during firing. After putting 50 rounds through my G23 today I found that the pin had worked itself partly out on the left side. I immediately pressed it back and had no malfunctions. But if this is a recurring problem I definetly need to do something about it. Has anybody else had this happen?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It happens when you constantly remove the locking block pin, therefore loosening the frame's hold on it.
Contact Glock for a new frame if it's the case.

But if it just happens once, you just pushed it back in and it doesn't happen again, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Glockamania® said:


> It happens when you constantly remove the locking block pin, therefore loosening the frame's hold on it.
> Contact Glock for a new frame if it's the case.
> 
> But if it just happens once, you just pushed it back in and it doesn't happen again, then I wouldn't worry about it.


+1 Just wanted to add I have a Glock 23 that I use quite regularly and no pins popping out.


----------

